# 37 and medicated IUI...am i mad?



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I've just got back from my initial appt at the hospital and the doctor there has just tried to strong arm me into going straight to IVF. I conceived my daughter on my 4th natural IUI back in 2006, had 3 unsuccessful natural IUIs in 2008 and i'm 37. I've decided to go against his advice and go for 1 medicated IUI and then go to IVF if that isn't successful. Ive only got 3 treatments worth of sibling sperm so I do understand about making the most of what I have got but I simply cannot justify spending IVF kind of money if its not successful!

The doctors face was such a picture when I declined his kind invitation to spend "just" £3000! He is obviously quite rich and wouldnt mind spending that kind of money! I am not rich and do not have that kind of money!!!! am I mad taking this risk?

K


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Bagpuss1

I am wondering the same thing. I am about to be told to have ICSI if my current round of IUI doesn't work. I conceived my daughter after my first IUI (50mg Clomid) attempt back in 2007 and I am currently on my 2WW for my third attempt this year. The Nurse said to me the other day that they would have expected it to work by now and wouldn't be letting me have another attempt without a further consultation and tests on me etc etc. This is all starting to get very expensive for us and I very much doubt we will ever be able to afford IVF/ICSI. At the moment we are thinking of going back to our old clinic and having a chat with the doc there.

I see you are in a situation where you have a limit to how many goes with the sibling sperm. How important would it be to you to conceive a child from the same donor?

Milliemoos


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Milliemoos,

Thanks for your response   . Yes I do kind of have a limit although I think there is some more at my old clinic. Once again money plays a big part in whether I can get more. I wouldnt actually use a different donor at all. I really want a genetic sibling for Edie..... it has always been my ideal and I need to put a limit somewhere. At the moment my future with Edie, both financially and emotional is my priority and if I keep going indefinitely I might put that at risk.

Im really excited about my new journey but I cant help have this niggle that I am going against everything that the doctor said..but I have to be sensible!!!

K


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

I think sometimes we just have to go with what we feel comfortable with and like you said, keep the priorities in place.

I wish you all the best of luck with your new journey. It is so exciting and I would so love to give my little girl a younger brother or sister


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you... You're so very right!

Good luck for your 2ww..it aint over till its over. I have my fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Bagpuss - I don't think you are mad at all, and like Milliemoos says, the most important thing is to go with what you feel comfortable with.
I was in a similar position as you when I started ttcing for number 2. I was 38, with an FSH of 13.5, enough donor sperm for 3 cycles and a limited budget. At my pre-treatment consultation I told the nurse I was keen to do IUI again, she said if I was a new patient/had not had successful tx before, they would strongly encourage me to go straight to IVF with maximum stims, but as I had been successful previously they would support me having IUI. We discussed the fact that my budget was limited and that I would only be able to afford one IVF cycle at a push and agreed to go for 2 IUI cycles (possibly increasing stims for the 2nd cycle) then 1 final IVF cycle. I was extremely lucky and got my BFP on my first try, that BFP is about to celebrate her first birthday! My treatment diary is here if you fancy a read - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243428.0
Sending you lots of  and hoping you can be as lucky as I was
Milliemoos -  , so sorry to read that you had a bfn, sending you lots of    for your next cycle.

Some1
xx


----------

